# Tell me your favourite Gtechniq products



## gtechamy (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi,
I'm Amy, new head of marketing and sales at Gtechniq. I have only been part of the team for five days and am looking for feedback from you on your favourite products in the range and why?

If you are on twitter, please tweet us (@GtechniqUK) with your response and and let me know, in your reply please link to www.gtechniq.com. Alternatively, it would be great to hear from you on here.

Thanks,

Amy


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I posted on your Facebook status yesterday


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

C1 is my favourite, try and use it on all my details and have been known to use it on the underside of cars.


----------



## beachy (Oct 27, 2013)

I tried the G1 kit on my C4 Picasso around late October, thoroughly cleaned the glass before etc but its nowhwere near effective now, tried re-cleansing but to no avail. Its not something I will purchase again. Thanks.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

beachy said:


> I tried the G1 kit on my C4 Picasso around late October, thoroughly cleaned the glass before etc but its nowhwere near effective now, tried re-cleansing but to no avail. Its not something I will purchase again. Thanks.


The problem is usually in the application. I applied some G1 to Jag back in September but it's worn off now 14,000 miles later. I'm certain that's me as I applied it to my previous two cars which lasted ages. So going to polish it off and start again.


----------

